# TOC Stage 5, 7, 8



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok I'm hearing:

Friday - time trial in Morgan Hill then up a hideous climb on Metcalf road.
Stage 6 | Amgen Tour of California

Saturday - up Mount Diablo summit finish
Stage 7 | Amgen Tour of California

Sunday - SF to Santa Rosa.
Stage 8 | Amgen Tour of California


Who is viewing what and where are we drinking beer?

fc


----------



## DanRC (Apr 4, 2012)

The wife and I will be riding over to Metcalf road to watch the suffering.


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll be in Santa Rosa for the finish. Russian River Brewing is a block or so from the finish, and Third Street Aleworks is half a block away. Both are great places to enjoy a malty, hoppy adult beverage.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

I plan on riding the Harley w/wife over near Occidental to find a place to spectate near the freestone area where they will be climbing a bit for the final stage 8, Then running into SR to watch the finish & check out the festival and yes beer will be involved at some point.


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

768Q said:


> I plan on riding the Harley w/wife over near Occidental to find a place to spectate near the freestone area where they will be climbing a bit for the final stage 8, Then running into SR to watch the finish & check out the festival and yes beer will be involved at some point.


If you get out to Occidental early, cheer us on. I am taking part in the Honor Ride for Ride 2 Recovery. We are doing an out and back from SR to Occindental in the early AM.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

My Sunday crew will be in Pt Reyes Station to see the intermediate sprint!!


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are a few pictures from the vantage point we had for stage 8, we were about 1/2 way up about a 3/4 mile stretch total with some were around 3% grade? Bodega Hwy were Bohemian comes in, probably close to 200 people at that vantage point. They came by I would say around 25 mph were as the riders that came by prior in a local ride were probably 12-17 mph.


----------



## dmaciel (Oct 10, 2012)

I was about 50 yards from the finish line, this was the first of three passes in Santa Rosa..I got to see Peter Sagan explode into a sprint, he came within inch of where I was standing. I was on the back side of the podium and could see at an angle the awards, then TJ Van Garderen walked by and I asked for a pic, no way, but he did say hi and shake my hand.


----------

